# Crazed bull runs rampage in Balsall Heath



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2009)

Does significant damage to the china shops of Court Road and Cheddar Road, but is eventually brought to book by trained municipal matadors round the back of the post office in Cromer Road. 

True. On BBC. And yet, no mention of this on Urban. What is the matter with our Brummies?


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 23, 2009)

link or SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you not have google in the West Midlands? Perhaps the Evening Mail will tell you about it tomorrow.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 23, 2009)

Wot no "police shoot dead innocent bull" thread?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2009)

I, for one, feel safer in the knowlege that a bull of interest to the security services has been apprehended with proportionate force.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 23, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Do you not have google in the West Midlands? Perhaps the Evening Mail will tell you about it tomorrow.


Perhaps you shouldn't start threads about news stories if you're too fucking lazy to post a link to what you're talking about.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't start threads about news stories if you're too fucking lazy to post a link to what you're talking about.


 
Terribly sorry, old fruit.

Here: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7329768.stm


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 24, 2009)

it all happens in the heath


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 24, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/8428843.stm

it was on Haden Way, that's nearly Highgate!


----------



## Forum Lout (Dec 24, 2009)

That's the main drag from the PC World roundabout to Moseley Rd, I think.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 24, 2009)

one of the reasons coppers binned 9mm carbines apprantly embarrisingly rubbish at putting down mad dogs and rampaging bulls.
  which are much more common targets for armed response units than criminals.


----------



## Spion (Jan 4, 2010)

Outrageous! The bullock only had a chair leg in its bag


----------

